#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<AlanBell> hi al
<AlanBell> all
<AlanBell> I am trying to locate the translations done by -cym
<AlanBell> https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cym seems empty
<AlanBell> found it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-cy
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-28
<ianto> markjones: Oes siawns 'da ti i anfon yr ebost? ;p
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-29
<ianto> markjones: Nest ti dderbyn text ohono i?
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well, everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-30
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-02
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-03
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-06-27
<chippanfat> Hey guys :)
<chippanfat> Long time no chat :*
<chippanfat> * :(
<brobostigon> hey chippanfat :)
<chippanfat> How are you? :)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: not so hot, and you?
<chippanfat> I'm well bro :)
<chippanfat> finally got everything running for myself with ubuntu accross all my machines :D
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> have I missed anything recently? I havent been on irc in a long time :(
<brobostigon> not much, no.
<chippanfat> awh :)
#ubuntu-cym 2013-06-25
<Cymrodor> Helo. Oes unrhyw un yma?
